
GitHub usage spam - markwakeford
Hi, just curious if anyone else has received anything like this, but I received an email from a company today stating that they saw i had contributed to an open source project on Github and they currently have a product that i might be interested in. Its currently in open beta but clearly going to be a commercial product.<p>This really rubbed me up the wrong way they are going about it.
======
moby
Hey Mark - Matt from GitHub here. I'm sorry that's happened to you! The good
news is that you have some options to ensure that your publicly-facing
information on GitHub is used for the purposes you intend.

Have a look over the updated privacy details at
[https://help.github.com/articles/github-privacy-
statement/#p...](https://help.github.com/articles/github-privacy-
statement/#public-information-on-github). In particular, we ask any third-
party groups to not use public information for commercial purposes if the user
has made their email address public only for attribution and identification.

If you feel like this solicitation is out of bounds, then give our support
team a holler (support@github.com) and we'll see what we can do to help.

~~~
markwakeford
Thanks Matt, i shall take a look.

------
damm
I've been getting all sorts of spam lately from people visiting my Github
profile and copying and pasting and firing off emails.

So I just disabled making my email address public I hope it helps.

